# Problems with vpn

## gentoo_newguy

Hi , Im trying to setup a vpn connection i have the same setup on my raspberry pi which is working fine. 

Can anyone help me.

Am i missing something really simple here it works fine on the raspberry pi. 

The router also has the correct port forwarded as well.

Here is a copy of my # /etc/ddclient.conf

```

# /etc/ddclient.conf

daemon=600

protocol=dyndns2 \

#use=web, web=checkip.dydns.org, web-skip='IP Address'

server=members.dyndns.org \

login=email_add_for_dnsdynamic

password=xxxxxxxxxx

bobbysvpn.dnsdynamic.com

#use=if, if=eth0

use=web, web=checkip.dyndns.org

```

Here is a copy  pptpd-options

```

MediaCenter ~ # cat /etc/ppp/pptpd-options

ms-dns 192.168.0.1

nobsdcomp

noipx

mtu 1490

mru 1490

```

heres my chap-secrets

```
MediaCenter ~ # cat /etc/ppp/chap-secrets

# Secrets for authentication using CHAP

# client        server  secret                  IP addresses

bob     *       pass     *

```

When running this command im getting bad auth erros i dont get this as my credentials are correct any ideas im loosing my mind here????

```

# ddclient -daemon=0 -debug -verbose -noquiet

```

DEBUG:    proxy  =

DEBUG:    url    = http://checkip.dyndns.org/

DEBUG:    server = checkip.dyndns.org

CONNECT:  checkip.dyndns.org

CONNECTED:  using HTTP

SENDING:  GET / HTTP/1.0

SENDING:   Host: checkip.dyndns.org

SENDING:   User-Agent: ddclient/3.8.1

SENDING:   Connection: close

SENDING:

RECEIVE:  HTTP/1.1 200 OK

RECEIVE:  Content-Type: text/html

RECEIVE:  Server: DynDNS-CheckIP/1.0

RECEIVE:  Connection: close

RECEIVE:  Cache-Control: no-cache

RECEIVE:  Pragma: no-cache

RECEIVE:  Content-Length: 106

RECEIVE:

RECEIVE:  <html><head><title>Current IP Check</title></head><body>Current IP Address: 176.25.125.232</body></html>

DEBUG:    get_ip: using web, http://checkip.dyndns.org/ reports 176.25.125.232

DEBUG:

DEBUG:     nic_dyndns2_update -------------------

INFO:     setting IP address to 176.25.125.232 for bobbysvpn.dnsdynamic.com

UPDATE:   updating bobbysvpn.dnsdynamic.com

DEBUG:    proxy  =

DEBUG:    url    = http://members.dyndns.org/nic/update?system=dyndns&hostname=bobbysvpn.dnsdynamic.com&myip=176.25.125.232

DEBUG:    server = members.dyndns.org

CONNECT:  members.dyndns.org

CONNECTED:  using HTTP

SENDING:  GET /nic/update?system=dyndns&hostname=bobbysvpn.dnsdynamic.com&myip=176.25.125.232 HTTP/1.0

SENDING:   Host: members.dyndns.org

SENDING:   Authorization: Basic c2ltb25lLW1vdHRhQGhvdG1haWwuY28udWs6Z2FuamFtYW4yMTM0

SENDING:   User-Agent: ddclient/3.8.1

SENDING:   Connection: close

SENDING:

RECEIVE:  HTTP/1.1 200 OK

RECEIVE:  Date: Fri, 04 Jan 2013 17:19:51 GMT

RECEIVE:  Server: Apache

RECEIVE:  Content-Type: text/plain

RECEIVE:  Accept-Ranges: none

RECEIVE:  Connection: close

RECEIVE:

RECEIVE:  badauth

FAILED:   updating bobbysvpn.dnsdynamic.com: badauth: Bad authorization (username or password)

```

Any help would be very welcome i no my password and username are correct 
```

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Ok i have got the auth working now. 

```
cache{warned-min-error-interval=0}{atime} : 0

cache{warned-min-error-interval=0}{backupmx} : 0

cache{warned-min-error-interval=0}{custom} : 0

cache{warned-min-error-interval=0}{host} : warned-min-error-interval=0

cache{warned-min-error-interval=0}{warned-min-error-interval} : 0

cache{warned-min-interval=0}{atime}  : 0

cache{warned-min-interval=0}{backupmx} : 0

cache{warned-min-interval=0}{custom} : 0

cache{warned-min-interval=0}{host}   : warned-min-interval=0

cache{warned-min-interval=0}{warned-min-interval} : 0

cache{web-skip=IP}{atime}            : 0

cache{web-skip=IP}{backupmx}         : 0

cache{web-skip=IP}{custom}           : 0

cache{web-skip=IP}{host}             : web-skip=IP

cache{web-skip=IP}{web-skip}         : IP

cache{wildcard=0}{atime}             : 0

cache{wildcard=0}{backupmx}          : 0

cache{wildcard=0}{custom}            : 0

cache{wildcard=0}{host}              : wildcard=0

cache{wildcard=0}{wildcard}          : 0

cache{wtime=30}{atime}               : 0

cache{wtime=30}{backupmx}            : 0

cache{wtime=30}{custom}              : 0

cache{wtime=30}{host}                : wtime=30

cache{wtime=30}{wtime}               : 30

DEBUG:    proxy  =

DEBUG:    url    = myip.dnsdynamic.com

DEBUG:    server = myip.dnsdynamic.com

CONNECT:  myip.dnsdynamic.com

CONNECTED:  using HTTP

SENDING:  GET / HTTP/1.0

SENDING:   Host: myip.dnsdynamic.com

SENDING:   User-Agent: ddclient/3.8.1

SENDING:   Connection: close

SENDING:

RECEIVE:  HTTP/1.1 200 OK

RECEIVE:  Date: Fri, 04 Jan 2013 17:30:36 GMT

RECEIVE:  Server: Apache/2.2.3 (CentOS)

RECEIVE:  X-Powered-By: PHP/5.3.3

RECEIVE:  Content-Length: 14

RECEIVE:  Connection: close

RECEIVE:  Content-Type: text/html; charset=UTF-8

RECEIVE:

RECEIVE:  176.25.125.232

DEBUG:    get_ip: using web, myip.dnsdynamic.com reports 176.25.125.232

SUCCESS:  bobbysvpn.dnsdynamic.com: skipped: IP address was already set to 176.2                                                                             5.125.232.

```

```
MediaCenter ~ # cat /etc/ddclient/ddclient.conf

 daemon=60                               # check every 60 seconds

 syslog=yes                              # log update msgs to syslog

# mail=root                               # mail all msgs to root

 mail-failure=root                       # mail failed update msgs to root

 pid=/var/run/ddclient.pid               # record PID in file.

 ssl=yes                                 # use ssl-support.  Works with

                                         # ssl-library

 use=web, web=myip.dnsdynamic.com        # get ip from server.

 server=www.dnsdynamic.org               # default server

 login=email        # default login

 password=xxxx                      # default password

 server=www.dnsdynamic.org,              \

 protocol=dyndns2                        \

 bobbysvpn.dnsdynamic.com

MediaCenter ~ #

```

But i still can not connect to the vpn.

----------

## gentoo_newguy

Maybe something on my gentoo box is blocking the connection but i have no firewall installed.

----------

